# Best 17" Flat CRT monitor



## sachinc (Feb 15, 2005)

Which is the best 17" CRT Flat monitor.  May have recommended the LG Flatron which is for about 8100.  Would there be any better and at what price?


----------



## mamba (Feb 15, 2005)

go in 4 a ACER AF715 . will cost u round 6.5-7k . has a max resolution support 4 2048x1536 max res n a max refresh rate of 100hz at 1024x768 !!! this is the best ne monitor gives inthe 17'' category . 
LG would give u max 1280x1024 n 85mhz n would cost u round 1.5-2k more than the acer 1 .


----------



## quad master (Feb 15, 2005)

I like Samsung SyncMaster 793MB
*www.samsung.com/in/products/monitors/crtmonitors/images/syncmaster-793mb.jpg

The SyncMaster 793MB is a renovated design product with the OSD control buttons dramatically moved to the right panel. The 793MB is monitor, utilizing MagicBright2 functions, allowing support up to 500cd/m2. MagicTuneTM allows the user's environment can be precisely controlled by mouse.
Cost:- Rs8000 [Might be less at Lamington Road Mumbai]

Features:- *www.samsung.com/in/products/monitors/crtmonitors/17magicbrightrange/793mb.asp

Specs:- *www.samsung.com/in/products/monitors/crtmonitors/17magicbrightrange/793mb.asp?page=Specifications

Resloution Supported
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1280 x 1024 @65Hz	
1152 x 864 @77Hz	
1024 x 768 @86Hz	
800 x 600 @109Hz	
640 x 480 @134Hz

But the Resolutions also depend on the GPU you have[i feel]

Has excellent features just visit the site.

@mamba no one even works at 2048x1536 max i have seen people
work at 1024x768 if you are a Animation or Editing Expert then only
you require resolutions of 2048x1536.


----------



## mamba (Feb 15, 2005)

@quad , i was suggestin him the best he could have , the best bang for his buck . also refer 2 chip , oct issue , n there 2 the acer has been placed above the samsung . 
at 17'' u must have a res of atleast 1280x1024 , if not 1600x1200 , n the samsung supports a refresh rate of 65 at 1280 ..... not 75 , thus resulting in flickerin , not gud 4 1z eyes . 
votever he decides , if i were spendin the moolah , would go 4 the acer


----------



## aadipa (Feb 18, 2005)

Samsung 793MB - I have it. 

Surface is true flat and looks are good.

1024*768 @ 85Hz, and MagicBright can boost brightness  when you are watching movies or playing games which u feels dark. 

Also support of samsung is good at least here in mumbai.

Overall this seems to be best 17" monitor for me.


----------



## AlienTech (Feb 18, 2005)

You don't need MagicBright2. It just costs more for the same function as increasing your contract and brightness. Save the 500 bucks and get the DP. Acer might be good too, but I have the 17's samsungs. Usually once you get used to one, you don't want to change as the color and display IS different between manufacturers and you notice it if you are using a computer for a long time. I think I paid 8200 for my Black 793MB. Same price as LG. If Acer is 2K cheaper get that.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2005)

mamba said:
			
		

> go in 4 a ACER AF715 . will cost u round 6.5-7k . has a max resolution support 4 2048x1536 max res n a max refresh rate of 100hz at 1024x768 !!! this is the best ne monitor gives inthe 17'' category .
> LG would give u max 1280x1024 n 85mhz n would cost u round 1.5-2k more than the acer 1 .



r u out of ur mind??? 2048x1536 on a 17" monitor???? and 1024x768 at 100Hz???? look what acer's website had 2 say:


Specifications
Model name 	Acer AF715
Size 	17" natural flat tube
Phosphor pitch 	0.25mm diagonal
Scanning frequency 	H: 30 â€“ 98kHz V: 50 â€“ 160Hz
Display area 	300x230mm
Input signals 	RGB analogue
*Maximum resolution 	1600x1200 @ 75Hz*
*Recommended resolution 	1024x768; flicker-free at 85Hz*
Video bandwidth 	200MHz
Power consumption 	120W
Dimensions (WxHxD) 	410x402x425 mm
Net weight 	17kg

*global.acer.com/products/monitor/af715.htm

even their 19: AF915 has a max resolution of only 1600x1200 just like the AF715...dont give out wrong info dude.....


----------



## neerajvohra (Feb 19, 2005)

aadipa said:
			
		

> Samsung 793MB - I have it.
> 
> Surface is true flat and looks are good.
> 
> ...



using the same 
perfect for home users!!!!!!!


----------



## mamba (Feb 19, 2005)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> mamba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey dude
u think i gotta acer agency or somethin     
i picked up the specs frm CHIP oct issue . dont believe me ,  check it out urself . n how m i supposed 2 no that , when the auhor there has specified it himself many times bout the specs
u alwayz there 2 correct me , thats gud . as it is m an 'anologue novice'       u think i do it on purpose ??? ne wayz it wasnt my fault , was CHIPs fault . will write 2 them.

n hey , getting 1600x1200 @ 75Hz ( acer ) is much better than a 1280 x 1024 @65Hz ( samsung ) ....... remember flicker-free...... gud 4 ur eyes


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 19, 2005)

well dude...all i wanted 2 point out was that u should b careful when u r dealin with prices...


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 19, 2005)

i think the PHILIPS 107T5 which i have is still the best

it supports 1024x768 at a maximum refresh rate of 89 Hz which is good enuf

and brot it for 8k abt 8 months ago


----------



## hunttherock (Feb 20, 2005)

LG E700S OR Samsung 793DF are the best and cost effective


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 20, 2005)

samsung 793MB for 7500.....

nd at 1152*864 @ 85Hz is not bad...is it??!!


----------

